# option manquante dans bootcamp 5.0.0 (444)



## delmic (11 Août 2012)

Contraint par mon fils de m'initier aux joies de seven, je cherche à créer un disque d'install windows 7 avec bootcamp.

Suite à la lecture de l'article Boot Camp : débuter sur Mac en gardant Windows, j'ai la surprise de constater sur ma version bootcamp l'absence de l'option : "créer un disque d'installation windows 7" !

Recherche faite, cette version (5.0.0) semble n'exister que chez moi : ceci explique-t-il cela ?

au secours, SVP, rendez-moi mon option ...

faut-il re-télécharger une ancienne version bootcamp ? laquelle ?


----------



## SnowRider69 (11 Août 2012)

delmic a dit:


> Contraint par mon fils de m'initier aux joies de seven, je cherche à créer un disque d'install windows 7 avec bootcamp.
> 
> Suite à la lecture de l'article Boot Camp : débuter sur Mac en gardant Windows, j'ai la surprise de constater sur ma version bootcamp l'absence de l'option : "créer un disque d'installation windows 7" !
> 
> ...



Tu n'es pas le seul à être en version 5.0.0  ça correspond à la version de l'assistant BOOTCAMP fournie avec le chat des montagnes  ...quel modèle de mac possèdes tu ?


----------



## delmic (11 Août 2012)

SnowRider69 a dit:


> Tu n'es pas le seul à être en version 5.0.0  ...


Je ne disais ceci que car une recherche Google sur cette version ne donnait rien 



SnowRider69 a dit:


> quel modèle de mac possèdes tu ?


un iMac 20 pouces (début 2008)
Processeur : 2,4 GHz Intel Core 2 Duo
Mémoire : 4 Go 800 MHz DDR2 SDRAM​


----------



## SnowRider69 (11 Août 2012)

delmic a dit:


> Je ne disais ceci que car une recherche Google sur cette version ne donnait rien
> 
> 
> un iMac 20 pouces (début 2008)
> ...



 bizarre qu'il ne te propose pas ça...mais y'a déjà un Windows d'installé sur ton Mac ? Quelles sont les autres propositions de l'assistant BOOTCAMP quand tu le lances ?


----------



## delmic (11 Août 2012)

Pour ce qui est de windows :
j'ai un XP sous machine virtuelle via Parallels Desktop, mais je n'ai jamais installé de windows via Boot Camp, et j'ai une partition unique sur le DD interne.

Pour ce qui est de Boot Camp :

... voici mon écran au lancement :




... et l'écran dans l'article de macgé :


----------



## SnowRider69 (13 Août 2012)

delmic a dit:


> Pour ce qui est de windows :
> j'ai un XP sous machine virtuelle via Parallels Desktop, mais je n'ai jamais installé de windows via Boot Camp, et j'ai une partition unique sur le DD interne.
> 
> Pour ce qui est de Boot Camp :
> ...



Il te propose peut être que ça parce que tu as un superdrive  alors que les MacBook Air et Rétina en sont dépourvus et ont à chaque fois cette proposition de créer un disque de démarrage USB pour Windows 7...


----------



## delmic (14 Août 2012)

Oui c'est tout à fait ça  : merci  

En fait, l'idée de départ était de confier à BootCamp la création d'un support de boot contenant W7 + le logiciel de prise en charge Apple (v. "si vous créez un disque d'installation ..." de l'option "Télécharger le plus récent logiciel de prise en charge ..." de BootCamp)

C'est idiot pour 3 raisons :

une fois faites les modifs nécessaires dans le contenu du paquet de BootCamp, l'option "créer un disque d'installation windows 7" apparait mais ne permet pas à un iMac 8.1 de booter en USB, donc inutile ...
en revanche, les bidouilles nécessaires à l'ajout de l'iMac dans BootCamp rendent inopérante toute tentative d'instal via un DVD (heureusement, TimeMachine m'a permis de retrouver BootCamp "original")
enfin à priori Apple ne propose plus le logiciel de prise en charge pour nos vieux iMac (2008)
En fait, l'idée de la clé bootable (et de l'option manquante de BootCamp) m'est venue à la lecture de cet article, dans lequel on voit un iMac, puis la fameuse option : peut-être aurait-il fallu ajouter que certains iMac n'y ont pas droit (notamment le mien !)


----------



## hazertyck (15 Août 2012)

Oui enfin pardon de le dire comme ça mais : 

"lol il ne me reste plus qu'a me pencher en avant remonter mon kilt et attendre la douce caresse de Tim Cook ?? "

Moi j'ai un MacBook Pro de 2010, "toutes options" genre le mac m'as couté 2500  y'a de ça tout juste 2 ans, et il est déjà vétuste ? il est pourtant encore plus puissant que les "petits" MBP entrée de gamme d'Apple du moment .... Pourtant j'ai le même soucis que toi avec ton iMac.


Houuuu depuis un an je comme à me dire que Apple est pire que Microsoft en fait ! le système est plus stable, joli et ce que tu veut, mais les méthodes commerciales de la pomme commencent vraiment à m'énerver ! 

Je vais me faire une Pom'Pot pour faire passer tout ça et me venger  niark ^^


----------



## delmic (17 Août 2012)

hazertyck a dit:


> ... Moi j'ai un MacBook Pro de 2010, "toutes options" genre le mac m'as couté 2500  y'a de ça tout juste 2 ans, et il est déjà vétuste ? il est pourtant encore plus puissant que les "petits" MBP entrée de gamme d'Apple du moment .... Pourtant j'ai le même soucis que toi avec ton iMac. ...^^



*Attention* : rien ne dis que ton MBP pro ne puisse pas faire tourner Windows 7 sous Boot Camp (voir Mac 1-2-3 : utiliser Windows sur votre Mac à laide de Boot Camp). J'ai moi même fini par installer W7 (64 bits) sur mon iMac 8,1 (fin 2008), et ça tourne plutôt pas mal 

En fait, les blocages venaient de plusieurs choses :

il faut impérativement posséder un DVD d'install complet (ou un .iso en l'absence de lecteur) : les autres versions instal. W7 (étudiant ou autre) proposées par M$ ne marchent pas.
à priori, seuls les macs sans lecteurs de DVD (MBA notamment) sont susceptible de booter en USB : inutile donc de passer par l'option (cachée chez moi, et pour cause) "créer un disque d'installation windows 7"
le logiciel de prise en charge BootCamp n'est pas toujours proposé par Apple, ou alors, en insistant, on se retrouve avec un modèle pour Windows XP sp2 ! qu'à cela ne tienne, je m'en suis fort bien passé  :rateau:

à toutes fins utiles, voilà comment je m'en suis sorti (en 4 jours tout de même )

je passe rapidement sur les bidouilles de traficotage du fichier Info.plist de Boot Camp qui permettent de voir l'option cachée, de créer un ISO bootable, mais pas de booter avec sur un Mac avec lecteur, ainsi que sur les divers essais (infructueux) pour obtenir de Boot Camp un logiciel de prise en charge Windows ...
j'ai donc, suite à ces bidouilles, réinstallé via TimeMachine une version non traficotée de Boot Camp, qui m'a créé une partition "BOOTCAMP" sur le DD interne, puis a installé W7 dessus via mon DVD (en fin de partitionnage, Boot Camp reboote bien sur le DVD, même en l'absence de logiciel de prise en charge :rose
 une fois W7 installé, j'ai récupéré sur un DVD OsX SL le fameux logiciel de prise en charge (qui ne sert à priori qu'à installer quelques drivers !), qui après plusieurs tentatives (lancement des .msi en administreur et autre) à fini par m'installer ce qu'il fallait. (je pense d'ailleurs que l'on peut se passer de lui et récupérer sous W7 les drivers par tld ou autre

voilà : je rappelle que tout ceci à été fait sur un iMac de fin 2008, et que vu les tests sous W7 (6 partout sauf graphisme 4,7), je suis assez agréablement surpris de pouvoir lancer des jeux type anno 2070 ...


----------



## hazertyck (18 Août 2012)

merci de ta réponse. 

Je me doutes bien que mon mac n'est pas vétuste, mais par contre, c'est ce qu'Apple semble vouloir me faire croire (comme mon iphone 3GS qui est suffisamment puissant pour SIRI, mais apple certifie que non. (alors que certains après jailbreak y arrivent preuve que c'est possible ! )). 

Voilà c'est la façon de faire. 

sinon modifier les Plist je n'y avait pas pensé !! 

en tout cas je me permet juste de revenir sur un truc que tu disait qui est (je pense) faux : 

Tous les macintel (j'ai pas de ppc pour vérifier) peuvent booter sur une clé usb avec Linux ou windows dessus. même si ils ont un lecteur. Il m'est arrivé par le passé d'utiliser des fichier iso ou dmg de mac OS X ou de windows, toutes restauré sur une clé usb avec l'outil de restauration dans "utilitaire de discs" de mac. 

Mais depuis Léopard (ou SL je ne sait plus) il est devenu moins facile de restaurer un ISO sur une clé (par contre les DMG sans soucis étrangement :S ) 

Bref,  je voulait faire savoir que booter sur une clé est possible même si on as un lecteur (mort ou non).
il suffit d'avoir une clé usb bootable et d'enfoncer "alt" au moment le mac mac fait son "bouuaaaaam" de démarage. et de relacher quand les disc bootables aparaissent --> la clé est là ! 

Au final j'ai taxé un PC à un ami, j'y ait téléchargé un utilitaire de microsoft qui permet depuis une iso de faire une clé bootable, puis j'ai lancé bootcamp avec un vieux DVD de vista. au redémarrage pour lancer le cd j'ai éjecté ce dernier et mis ma clé usb en place, j'ai finalement installé la bêta RTM de windows 8 de cette façon.

(ce qui est vraiment fort c'est que avec "alt" la clé n'est pas visible mais bootcamp l'as quand même prise en compte...)

une autre façon de faire c'est avec parallels : créer un pc virtuel et changer le disc dur virtuel par la partition bootcamp... l'installation se fait depuis Parallels Desktop mais le boot fonctionne aussi avec "alt" après  l'installation complète.


----------



## eNeos (20 Août 2012)

delmic a dit:


> à priori, seuls les macs sans lecteurs de DVD (MBA notamment) sont susceptible de booter en USB : inutile donc de passer par l'option (cachée chez moi, et pour cause) "créer un disque d'installation windows 7"



Oui mais non  Je ne sais pas s'il y a eu changement en cours de route et quand elle a eu lieu, mais le dernier MBP non rétina (donc avec superdrive) propose bien cette 3ème option.


----------



## ogam (8 Septembre 2012)

Salut, je possède un MBP sous mountain lion et je voudrais savoir comment faire pour installer windows depuis une image ISO car je n'ai que deux options lors du lancement de boot camp..

Comment faire apparaître la troisième ?


----------

